# How much do YOU earn? (Poll Anonymous)



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Everyone asks is this package enough etc...

So, there's around 100 or so contributors to the Dubai (should really be UAE) forum, so at least we can give them ANONYMOUSLY a rule of thumb about how much WE earn.

Please answer for you personally only, not household, but include all allowances.

It is properly anonymous - no one will know.

Figures are in Dirhams per month btw.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Household or individual income?

-


----------



## Indian_Habibi (Dec 22, 2009)

plenty rich folks on in here. perfect for a con artist like me .  anyone interested in investing in a farm house on 2068 hectares of agriculture-land in Bolivia ?


----------

